# Help--Had fish mounted turned out terrible



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well i had a beautiful fish mounted and it turned out terrible. This is not my first fish that i have had mounted so it was not up to my expectations. What should i do. I am very disappointed that i spent so much on a fish that looks very bad. Someone PM me so i can take my mind off of this joke of "Professional fish mount". Thanks.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Take your lemon back to the dealer, have him make it right. Simple as that, or find a qualified fish taxidermist and pay his price to do it right.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

spincaster22 said:


> Well i had a beautiful fish mounted and it turned out terrible. This is not my first fish that i have had mounted so it was not up to my expectations. What should i do. I am very disappointed that i spent so much on a fish that looks very bad. Someone PM me so i can take my mind off of this joke of "Professional fish mount". Thanks.


Lets see it..


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Did you check out the work first?


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

sullyxlh said:


> Lets see it..


Ditto. Unfortunately there are a lot of taxis. out there that couldn't even spell taxidermist yesterday, "now them is one".


----------

